# Oleg Taktarov in the movies



## Roland (Jul 13, 2002)

......saw him in 15 minutes last year, liked the movie, and thought he was great.
Just saw the revamp of Rollerball, ok movie I guess, gratuitous violence anyway. He was ok, but they should have played his role up a lot more.
Any other movies he has been in that I have not seen yet??


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2002)

See here.


----------



## Roland (Jul 14, 2002)

I guess I could have done an engine search too.....


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2002)

I was hoping they'd have a picture there because I don't think I know who he is.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 16, 2002)

15 minutes was a great movie. I felt that Oleg did a great job as an actor and he really surprised me.


----------



## sweeper (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.russianmartialart.com/html/founders.html

he's the bottom guy


----------



## arnisador (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 16, 2002)

Was also the winner of UFC 5 I believe.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 17, 2002)

I had the pleasure of meeting Oleg at a seminar hosted at my old kickboxing gym. After watching him shake the ceiling when he hit the heavy bag and seeing him in the UFCs with that "all business" look of his, I was prepared for a gruff, tough, russian. 
Boy, was I surprised. He's tough, and russian but he is anything but gruff. He is a comedian, he loves to make jokes. At one point, while he was teaching kneebars, one student asked, "How do you keep the knee from hitting you in the Nuts?"
Oleg thought for a second then told the student to stand in a line with a few others.
He says,"I show you how I learn..(is english was still a little off)...Stand military, you know...(he mimes attention)."
Then he starts walking up and down the line, with his hands behind his back, chest pushed out.... a picture perfect impression of a SGT. inspecting the troops.
"When I learned Sambo, our Instructor would make us stand like this as he talked to us...."
He walks by the guy that asked to question and his hand snaps out, quick but light, and hits him in the groin. 
He smiles that big grin of his,"You just learn...."

That is what I remember the most about the class with him. It was only about 15 of us so it was really personal. When I watched 15 minutes it was really neat because it was the first movie I had ever seen that had someone I met in it.

Tony


----------



## Roland (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice area you live in, hope to maybe meet up with you sometime.
I was out there once, loved it al, dying to get back!


----------

